# Horse breed, confo, looks, and ability.



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

She looks very thoroughbredy to me. Cute but all the pictures seem to be from two years ago and if she's that talented under saddle how come there are no pictures with anyone on her showing off her stuff?

I dunno, I would be wary that those are old pictures and she looks totally different now. Not that that's bad, you can always bring her back if she's healthy and willing 

Good luck!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you... im pretty sure there were some recent photos, also why theres none of her actually being ridden is cause the lady who owns her can't ride her, and she didn't take any photo's of Kevin McNab riding her.

I'm pretty sure the only old photo is of her just OTT 2 years ago.

thanks heaps though!!  i'll always keep that in mind!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

iloverains said:


> Thank you... im pretty sure there were some recent photos, also why theres none of her actually being ridden is cause the lady who owns her can't ride her, and she didn't take any photo's of Kevin McNab riding her.


If I were you, I would be nervous of these excuses. They are selling a horse, they should be able to borrow a camera. 

If you are interested, go see the horse, but let someone else, preferably the owner, or trainer, get on it first.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

she wasn't there with Kevin while he assessed her, also shes ill, that's why she can't ride her.
but yes thank you, I'll keep it in mind!
and I will go see her  and i sure will be taking heaps of photos !


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

The one picture is labled 2 years ago but almost all of them seem to have been taken on that exact same day XD


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Deerly said:


> The one picture is labled 2 years ago but almost all of them seem to have been taken on that exact same day XD


no, you can see her muscle has developed more, and she looks more mature.


----------



## PoppysMum (Feb 5, 2011)

Although I'm no expert, she could also be a standardbred. Despite her not being freeze branded like almost all the ones here are, I wouldn't rule it out. If you can get her put through some paces, see whether she will canter. If she can't/won't I would say that increases the chances she is a standie.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

no i know she galloped not trotted im 100% positive shes a TB.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I would be very suspicious of this ad. "Cross country prospect" What the heck is that? It's either an event prospect, or a trail horse - there's no such thing as a cross coutnry prospect. Then - "Has been exposed to jumps once" What?????? You've "exposed" it to jumps once, but you're sure it will do well show jumping and eventing?

I would assume these owners got the horse off the track, found reschooling her was more than they bargained for, and are now looking to lease or sell. 

All that aside, she is a nicely conformed, athletic mare, and I definitely see TB. Her most obvious flaw is that her neck is a tad short and also underdeveloped. (Typical in an OTTB) 

I don't know what prices are in your area, but I would assume that very little has been done with her since the track and that her price should reflect that.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

maura said:


> I would be very suspicious of this ad. "Cross country prospect" What the heck is that? It's either an event prospect, or a trail horse - there's no such thing as a cross coutnry prospect. Then - "Has been exposed to jumps once" What?????? You've "exposed" it to jumps once, but you're sure it will do well show jumping and eventing?
> 
> I would assume these owners got the horse off the track, found reschooling her was more than they bargained for, and are now looking to lease or sell.
> 
> ...



yeahh, no... i know more of the story... a cross country prospect, means that she will be good at cross country. She has been assesed by a top eventer... and he said it. The people who own her, her parents bred her, and close friends trained and raced her. shes worth the price... but thanks.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> know more of the story... a cross country prospect, means that she will be good at cross country. She has been assesed by a top eventer... and he said it. The people who own her, her parents bred her, and close friends trained and raced her. shes worth the price... but thanks


 
Then I am truly baffled why you posted asking for critiques and opinions? 

As far as "cross country prospect", what I meant was, cross country is not a discipline in and of itself. A horse that is good at xc, but not good at show jumping or dressage is not an event prospect, but a pleasure horse prospect.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

well as i did ask... on the post... 

what breed does she look like to you

what height does she look like to you...
also do YOU personally like/don't like the look of her, and WHY.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

What I don't understand is if you know the people that own the horse, and/or know so much about the horse, why on earth ask us what breed, height etc.. she is?? 

Ad states clearly what she is, even by "reading between the lines"......
Waste of time imo.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ my thoughts exactly, the one person who did guess a breed was assured that this horse was a thoroughbred. as for her height, she looks to be in the 15.2 - 16hh range. 

Anyway, I can't add anything conformation wise, she looks like a decent horse, I wouldn't say I LOVE her, she's not really my type personally. she would be a decent eventing horse, I see no reason why she wouldn't be, unless she didn't enjoy jumping or dressage. If you do think about buying her, get her vet checked, and make sure you, a trainer, or the owner riders her.


----------

